
HPC File Systems Fail for Deep Learning at Scale - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/10/09/hpc-file-systems-fail-for-deep-learning-at-scale/
======
PaulHoule
HPC file systems are a classic version of "failure to thrive" in the software
business. That is, they never please everyone with performance.

